# Free Kindle Fire/Androi Halloween app - "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!"



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

For Halloween, Amazon's app store is giving away a free Kindle Fire/Android app: "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!"



It's narrated by Peter Robbins, who was the original voice of Charlie Brown for the 1966 TV special!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep: as announced earlier in our Free App of the Day thread


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I jumped on our Fire to download it the minute I found out that was the free app of the day!    I missed the one for "A Charlie Brown Christmas" last year on x-mas day and was constantly kicking myself for days afterwards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

klmom said:


> I jumped on our Fire to download it the minute I found out that was the free app of the day!  I missed the one for "A Charlie Brown Christmas" last year on x-mas day and was constantly kicking myself for days afterwards.


Keep your fingers crossed for this Christmas! It very well could come back!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

klmom said:


> I missed the one for "A Charlie Brown Christmas" last year on x-mas day and was constantly kicking myself for days afterwards.


Me too. I got this one, and I love it!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope they give away the Charlie Brown Xmas this year!  Here's hoping!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be at all surprised!  Let's all keep our fingers crossed!

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope I have power by then..  missed the halloween one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia--

You don't have power yet?    Where are you located?

Hope you're staying warm!

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I live in northwest NJ.  Staying about 20 minutes away at my daughter's.  She has power.


----------

